
Deeplearning4j used for Reinforcement Learning - mk321
https://arxiv.org/abs/1704.06945
======
mk321
PDF here:
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1704.06945.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1704.06945.pdf)

